# Most common aquarium sizes in the U.S.



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

10 gal (20" x 10" x 12" )*** 
20L ( 30" x 12" x 12" )**
20H (24" x 12" x 16" )*** 
29/30 (30" x 12" x 17" or 18") **
40L ( 48" x 13" x 16" )* 
46 bowfront ( 36" x curve x ~20", a guess ) * 
55 ( 48" x 13" x 20") ***
75 ( 48" x 18" x 20") ***
90 ( 48" x 18" x 24" ) * 
125 ( 72" x 18" x 20" ) ***

*** Most common ranking

You'll find more 10 gallons that anything else. 

This is just IMO, from what I've seen. I've worked in 3 different petshops


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

besides the 10gal, the most commonly given away tanks I see here in NYC are the 20Long and the 29High. unfortunately none of those sizes use the standard 2'/3'/4' fixture milestones, but then again, you'll have to buy a new fixture regardless, since most of the giveaways are old T8/T12 crap. you will also see a lot of 55gal tanks for sale cheap, but just make sure you are getting the 48" long version, so you can use a 4' standard length fixture.


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

I've always considered the common aquarium sizes to be:

10 gallon (20 x 10 x 12)
20 High (24 x 12 x 16)
29 (30 x 12 x 18)
30 (36 x 12 x 16)
55 (48 x 12 x 20)
75 (48 x 18 x 20)
90 (48 x 18 x 24) (questionable if this should be on the list)

Perfecto and All Glass both make these sizes, and around here they are the most often seen manufactureres. Many other manufacturers make them as well. Anything larger or smaller is too large or small to be "common." Anything with a bow front or odd shape is also "uncommon." My other criteria for calling these common: Wal-Mart sells 10, 20, 29, and 55 kits. A LFS near me stocks all these sizes like crazy, but only a few of other sizes.

Edit: I consider these common sizes for aquariums in general, NOT NECESSARILY for PT keepers, who tend to favor other sizes.

But I'm sure someone will correct me....


----------



## PDX-PLT (Feb 14, 2007)

I think it's 10, 20H, and 55.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

These 36" aquariums are seen less often, but they are a good size for a planted tank:
40 Breeder - 36x18x16
50 gallon - 36x18x18
65 gallon - 36x18x24


----------



## DriftwoodDruid (Aug 27, 2016)

*Driftwood Advice*

This helps me a lot. I sell driftwood and some of the pieces are long or tall. I will be cutting down some of the largest pieces. Anyone have any advice on what you commonly look for in driftwood? Would you rather have the wood sterilized with bleach? Or is boiling the wood good enough. I sell Malaysian Driftwood. Is that the most common type or do you look for other types more often?

Im not advertising. I am just starting out and I could really use the advice! 

My wood is listed on Etsy: DriftwoodDruid.etsy.com
And on Ebay: [Ebay Link Removed] on eBay[/url]


----------

